# Decks........Best products for sun exposed decks????



## Richiebro73 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a job to price out for a deck that sits in the sun all day,about 780 sq ft:thumbup:. The only shade is the Gazebo. She is wanting the floor only replaced. (handrails and other "yard art" later :laughing She asked about Trex and Composite but I have seen a few of each after several years in the sun and they just don't hold up like I think they should.They fade, even fuzz up after being cleaned.Sure they "last" forever but it needs to "look" forever as well. This lady wants PERFECT no doubt! I recently talked to someone about Siberian Larch wood products. He sent me a sample and some info on the product and I must say I am impressed. But how does it hold up after intense sun exposure? It appears to be a sound product but I was wondering if any of you may have used it or if you have any better suggestions for her deck project. We are in upstate SC to give you an idea of the climate.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Richiebro73 said:


> I have a job to price out for a deck that sits in the sun all day,about 780 sq ft:thumbup:. The only shade is the Gazebo. She is wanting the floor only replaced. (handrails and other "yard art" later :laughing She asked about Trex and Composite but I have seen a few of each after several years in the sun and they just don't hold up like I think they should.They fade, even fuzz up after being cleaned.Sure they "last" forever but it needs to "look" forever as well. This lady wants PERFECT no doubt! I recently talked to someone about Siberian Larch wood products. He sent me a sample and some info on the product and I must say I am impressed. But how does it hold up after intense sun exposure? It appears to be a sound product but I was wondering if any of you may have used it or if you have any better suggestions for her deck project. We are in upstate SC to give you an idea of the climate.


Theres no product made which will last like you want. every product will wear out, fade, degrade over time no matter what it is you use. Wood would be your best bet due to being able to refinish it a few times before its torn out. stay away from trex. every deck i have built with the stuff has looked like crap after just a year.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Use hardwood. Refinish when necessary.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh gosh, not another one of these threads... Move up to the deck section and search, this horse has been beaten to death, brought back, and beaten to death again. I say go with a CAP LAYER composite board MAYBE a PVC (but not likely in full sun), good quality materials available today have WARRANTIES including COLOR AND STAIN warranties.


----------



## cablerailing (Jan 19, 2012)

Richiebro73 said:


> I have a job to price out for a deck that sits in the sun all day,about 780 sq ft:thumbup:. The only shade is the Gazebo. She is wanting the floor only replaced. (handrails and other "yard art" later :laughing She asked about Trex and Composite but I have seen a few of each after several years in the sun and they just don't hold up like I think they should.They fade, even fuzz up after being cleaned.Sure they "last" forever but it needs to "look" forever as well. This lady wants PERFECT no doubt! I recently talked to someone about Siberian Larch wood products. He sent me a sample and some info on the product and I must say I am impressed. But how does it hold up after intense sun exposure? It appears to be a sound product but I was wondering if any of you may have used it or if you have any better suggestions for her deck project. We are in upstate SC to give you an idea of the climate.



She's leaving the handrails??


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Stainless steel holds up pretty well... :whistling:


----------

